
The emergence of laboratory benefits managers: PBM déjà vu? - wiggles_md
https://www.statnews.com/2019/11/05/emergence-laboratory-benefits-managers/
======
wiggles_md
I submitted this because there are more than a few startups in the lab test
space (partly to take advantage of CLIA).

